# Dethklok, Machine Head, ATR, TBDM Photos from Lastnight



## Sofos (Dec 9, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photography.of.c.g.padilla

I have only uploaded one shot of each band on my Facebook, the rest are here: http://cigsphotography.blogspot.com/2012/12/metalocalypse-dethklok-video-8-december.html

The Black Dahlia Murder






Machine Head





All That Remains





Dethklok


----------

